# forgot to install sudo



## newbie987 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi, I installed FreeBSD 11.2 mate and forgot to install security/sudo. My question is how can I install it? 
Thank you.


----------



## gpw928 (Dec 17, 2019)

Do you have the root password?  If so, log on as root, and:
	
	



```
/usr/sbin/pkg install sudo
```


----------



## newbie987 (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you, it work fine.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2019)

Good, now that you have sudo(8) working you can upgrade your FreeBSD 11.2 to 11.3. FreeBSD 11.2 is now End-of-Life and not supported any more.


----------

